

Astounding 'Facts' About Google's Most Badass Engineer, Jeff Dean - denzil_correa
http://www.businessinsider.com/astounding-facts-about-googles-most-badass-engineer-jeff-dean-2012-1

======
rada
_Jeff Dean doesn't have a Wikipedia page. Wikipedia has a page on Jeff Dean._

